# Crp maps



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Just came from one of the FSA offices in one of the counties we operate in.
I came away almost upset that there are no ( so they claim ) CRP maps to be had by anyone as the " Fredom of Information Act " prohibits them from providing this information!!!
But yet there is a site that they agree is out there ( environmental working group ) were as you can find darn near every dollar spent to who ever for what ever in the last how many years for any farm payment.
Anyone else run into this pure stupidity problem and if so what's the story???


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Just contacted one of our elected congress people & spoke with his AG person.
He was dumbfounded to say the least.
He thanked me & explained that he never has a dull day when there are items like this to dig into.


----------



## hipifreq (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd be very surprised if a properly submitted FOIA request got turned down. I've been given the runaround from a few agencies that information wasn't available, couldn't released, etc.
But fill out the FOIA form and BANG got my data post-haste.

Have you tried contacting the NRCS directly?
From their website: the national program manager is Barbara Eggers
[email protected]
202-720-1836
http://www.nrcs.usda.gov/programs/crp/


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

No I thought I would " cut thru the red tape " so to speak & handle this in the same manner that they conduct themselves.
The rules are the rules & need to be followed, I fully understand that & with that said simply show me your rule book.
I have resigned myself to that in the game of life I will play anyones game so long as I have the rules in front of me before the game begins. 
Your rules, or my rules, makes me no mind one way or another.
I just need to see the rule book first.
Here again in the game of life many people seem to take pride in not telling something other than the complete truth as it is the easy way out so to speak.
Ah yes the easy way out, another polite term for just being lazy!!!


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

It's actually a privacy act issue instead of a Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) issue. FOIA can be used to obtain information that an agency has providing it is not excluded under some law or act that trumps it. Since CRP contracts can be used to get some idea of what an individual's partial income may be, it is legally considered private information sort of like an individual's earning statement, stock returns, etc. 

One thing you might try, and I don't know whether it is true for Nebraska or not, is that some state game and fish departments have hunter walk-in areas on certain tracks of land. I know ND and SD do. If NE does also, they likely publish a map of walk-in areas (mostly CRP) that would give you some idea of where you might look. The Dakota's pay landowners for this access and the agreement is that they publish the map and make it available to the hunting public.

Hope this helps,
Chip


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks Chip as I already tried that & there maps are not current & may take 6 to 8 months to publish to become current.
And as far as farm income is concerned have a look at the EWG site for farm subsidized crop payments.
VERY telling story this is & not much of a secrete as I can see!!!!!


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

soupcan said:


> Thanks Chip as I already tried that & there maps are not current & may take 6 to 8 months to publish to become current.
> And as far as farm income is concerned have a look at the EWG site for farm subsidized crop payments.
> VERY telling story this is & not much of a secrete as I can see!!!!!


I looked at the site and don't know what mechanism they use when they report subsidies for individuals-must be some provision? However, I'm pretty sure the government can't release personal information without permission from the person that information pertains to. Google the Privacy Act of 1974 for more information. There may be some provisions listed to help you understand the discrepancy from the EWG site.

CRP is a good source of forage for bees (in most cases) although we're seeing some loss of some valuable bee plants as the stands get older. I know USDA is interested in improving the value of conservation grasslands, like CRP, to bees.


----------

